# Length of a chihuahua



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

I have had a few people tell me that Leya has a long body, I measured her and she is about 11-12 inches long from neck to base of tail. To me she looks fine but whats they length the usually grow to? I think its because she has short legs, it makes her body appear long.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Poppy is long too.. I notice it most when I look at the way clothes sizing works.. she is about the same as Leya.. she looks fine to me :wink:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

2 of mine are built the same way, short legs and long body. The other one has long skinny legs and a shorter body.
I actually like the way they are built with the shorter legs better. They seem much sturdier. The long skinny legs worry me that something will happen to her :?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Lucky and Buster are both 10 inches from neck to tail and Mr. Peepers is 12 inches. Lucky and Buster have the shorter legs while Mr. Peepers has the longer legs. :wink: 

Chi's come in all shapes and sizes and I think she's just fine.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the breed standard calls for a body that is slighlty longer than it is tall. so dont worry about it !!! 
both mine look slightly long from the side but in relation to their leg length their perfect. its just many are so used to seeing dogs that are fairly square or taller than long that its unusual for those people to see a dog with a slightly longer body without thinking it looks off...


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie is 12 inches neck to tail, too, and she also has the long skinny legs to go with it. She looks like a stick dog!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Females tend to have longer bodies. For males it's ideal to have a 'square' height length relation, but for females, they're longer than tall. Yoshi seems very long to me sometimes ... usually when she's laying down, straight out in a line ^_^


----------

